# كم وحدة btu كافية لتبريد 15 متر مربع ؟



## دارود (5 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
أرجو من الإخوة مهندسي التكييف و التبريد مساعدتي في حساب كم وحدة حرارية btu كافية لتبريد غرفة مساحتها 15 متر مربع مع ارتفاع سقف 270 سم؟*


----------



## اسامه السعدون (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الحمل الحراي للغرفه يعتمد بشكل اساسي على application الغرفه.
الحمل الحراري تقريبا12000 الى18000


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (6 يوليو 2008)

12000 Btu/hr 
for Resdintial


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2008)

الحمل المطلوب رفعه = 15 * 300=4500/1200=0.375 اي تقريبا نص 1/2طن تبريدي
ده حساب سريع


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2008)

اسف ده حساب المتر المكعب .... المترالمربع يكون كالاتي
= 15*600=9000/12000=0.750 تقريبا تلت اربع طن(3/4)


----------



## حازم نجم (6 يوليو 2008)

ممكن يا ابن العميد تفسر الطريقة المختصرة ،،،، لاني اريد ان اتعلمها سواء لحساب حمل تبريد او حمل تدفئة وشكرا لتعاونك


----------



## دارود (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا إخوتي في الله علي الرد وأنا أريد شراء مكيف شارب 1.5 حصان لحمل 12000 btu 
هل الشارب جيد؟


----------



## محمود المحروقي (13 يوليو 2008)

*أريد المساعدة في تحديد قوة التكييف*

انا من مصر أريد تركيب تكييف في حجرة مساحتها 16 متر وارتفاع السقف 2.70 متر فكم أحتاج من الأحصنة هل تكييف 1.5 ام 2.25 حصان وما النوعية الجيدة وهل الأسبلت أفضل أم الشباك


----------



## dado_hoho (14 يوليو 2008)

1.5 sharb ?


----------



## hasona8040 (16 يوليو 2008)

12000btu *********************


----------



## دارود (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## karamhanfy (19 يوليو 2008)

*المعادلة الاتية لحساب الاحمال*

طول*عرض*ارتفاع*250
8000
250 للمنازل 
300 للمصانع والاعمال التجارية
ولو فى حوائط معرضة للشمس لفترات طويلة نضرب الناتج * معامل امان 1.2
طبعا الناتج هيطلع بالحصان
ودى انشاء الله المعادلة البسيطة لحساب الاحمال لاى شخص وخاصة لغير العاملين بالمجال





اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## دارود (19 يوليو 2008)

نرجو التوضيح أكثر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البطنان (11 أبريل 2009)

تستطيع ان تعتبر ان كل 30 متر مكعب تحتاج الى 1 طن تبريدي خاصة اذا كان بلدك حار


----------



## bryar (11 أبريل 2009)

يجب حساب حجم الغرفة وعدد الأشخاص الموجودين ونوع الأجهزة وكذلك درجة حرارة البلد(اقصى درجة) ودرجة عزل البناية واتجاه الشمس بالنسبة للغرفة هذه بالنسبة للطريقة المضبوطة واما للتقديرية حجم 1 طن تبريد كافي


----------



## basemalkobati (12 يوليو 2009)

هناك إختلاف في درجات الحرارة بين كل منطقة واخرى بالإضافة الى إختلاف الحمل الحراري للغرف وعليه يتم إحتساب قدرة المكيف 
وشكراً 
م/ باسم


----------



## وليد عشرى (12 يوليو 2009)

ببساطة كل 1 متر بياخد 1000btu يعنى الحمل عندك 15000btu


----------



## هادي العاني (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
حسب قياسات اشري فان الطن الواحد يخدم من 10 الى 15 متر مربع اذا كان ارتفاع الغرفة بحدود 3 متر و كثافة الاشخاص في الغرفة طبيعية اي ام عدد الاشخاص لا يزيد عن 2 شخص للمساحة اعلاه و في دول الخليج العربي كون ان المناخ اقرب ما يكون الى الصحراوي و في الطابق المعرض للشمس يوخذ 10 متر مربع للطن الواحد اي ان في حالتك اذا كانت الشروط كما ذكرت تحتاج 18000 وحدة حرارة بريطانية في الساعة(Btuh) او 1.5 طن تبريد، و سيكون كافي باذن الله للمساحة التي ذكرتها


----------



## جون سينا1 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بس الموضوع اين يكون


----------

